

ACLU: 92% of Gitmo detainees were not Qaeda fighters. 86% turned in for a bounty - jerrya
http://www.aclu.org/national-security/guantanamo-numbers

======
jerrya
I submitted this, and I think it's a terrific and important graphic, but maybe
it demonstrates why infographics are not sufficient in presenting this
information on the net, in that there appears no way for google or bing or
duckduckgo to find it, or the information on it.

It doesn't show up in google searches for ACLU Guantanamo or ACLU Gitmo or
ACLU Al Qaeda. (Maybe it will after some time.)

Some of the information within is put in the source as meta data, but not all
of it.

~~~
izaidi
The information itself is interesting, but as an infographic it's actually
pretty terrible. Nearly all of it is just text that happens to be laid out in
an image. The only graphical element is the comparison of prisoners released
by the Bush and Obama administrations, which isn't all that useful since Obama
has only been in office for three years; a bar graph arranged by year would've
been better.

It seems more like an example of how the current trendiness of infographics
can lead to hapless attempts at applying the format when plain old HTML and
CSS can do exactly the same job (and be search-indexable to boot).

------
pork
What really stood out for me is the realization that _children_ are imprisoned
at Guantanamo. And we're not talking infants, but 13+ kids.

------
Volpe
Thanks Team america for making the world safe again!

